# 10 gallon fish tank



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi! My brother has a 10 gallon fish tank and he is trying to figure out what type of fish to put in it. I was thinking he could get 2 otos, 1 mystery snail, 5 cherry barbs, and mollies. But then I read mollies are better to be in at least a 20 gallon?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Plattys and guppies


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, and how many?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have 3 guppies 1 male 2 female and I have 4 plattys 2 male 2 female. 
They do good in there.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Be prepared for fry, lots and lots of fry. If you want to avoid fry get all males.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Glowlight tetras, neon tetras, glow fish, danio, Dario Dario, guppies, maybe a dwarf gourami, shrimp.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine has been running for months. 0 fry maybe they don't want to breed.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok! Thanks!


----------

